# My GSP PIMPIN!!!!!



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well my green spotted puffer is growing like a freaking weed. He is approx. 3" now (2.75 if you don't include the tail). He glows in full marine conditions. Anyhow enjoy and let me know what you think about my baby Jibu:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Giddy up!
Like his colors.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well thank you Gordeez, perhaps you could do me the honor of photographing him for me so i could get some wicked nice shots of him. Anytime you are in Pa my friend. give me a call.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Great puffer man, mine (cutcuttia) is quickly becoming one of my favorite fish. Got him to take shrimp out of my hand today, which is great because for a little while he was ill and on the verge of death.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

nice puffer, he looks very healthy!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome look'n puffer Joe







just remember to keep lots of beers in the fridge incase Gordeez does show up, i herd he drinks a 12 pack before taking any pics


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

nice puffer!what do you feed him?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im starting to take a big liking to puffers


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

twicho,
thanks man. i saw your puff and his tank. i am glad you are nursing him back to health. i did the same with this guy. he had a fungal infection and huge gash on him so i mercifully bought him and what a treasure he is.

nethius,
thanks bro.

NIKE,
hey i'll keep that in mind.

Anko,
i feed him saltwater cube food, blood worms, shrimp, mussels, snails (one per feeding at least), and the occassional feeder guppy.

FREEZ,
give them a try bro. very fun interactive fish. they are like dogs of the water.


----------

